# Campers restrain saltwater crocodile



## News Bot (Dec 30, 2008)

*Published:* 30-Dec-08 01:02 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

CAMPERS have restrained a saltwater crocodile after finding it wandering near their tents, far from its natural habitat.

*Read More...*


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 30, 2008)

That would have been so awesome!
Lucky buggers


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 30, 2008)

It was an alligator. 

I would say someones pet got out.

They wont be happy.


----------



## dezza09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I see the other thread has been locked,

for those who care about the Alligator, He's at Mogo Zoo at the moment before being transfered to Gosford

It was in our Local paper yesterday
http://bega.yourguide.com.au/news/local/news/general/snappy-camper/1398466.aspx


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 4, 2009)

i hope the person who owned it gets busted and fined.


----------

